# Braided ribbon bird ornament??



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Can anyone help with a pattern for this? My sister had an ornament she said was made from satin ribbon, about 1-1/2 or 2 inches wide, slit a lot of times on each end, but left solid in the center. Somehow, you braid one end, then tie a knot and it makes the head and beak. The other end is somehow the tail, but she can't remember what to do with the center part. Thinks it has to be braided for the body. She thought these were very elegant, but has lost her one copy of it, and can't remember how it was made. I'd be forever grateful if anyone can come up with the instructions! Thanks, Jan in Co

Yippee, I found it, pictures and all, so thanks for all who looked. Jan


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Jan, if you find it will you post it here. I remember my mom making them and covering our tree with them one year. They had braided bodies and long tails. That is all I can remember about them.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Sure, sorry I didn't post it when I found it! I got the ribbon today and I'm going to try to follow the directions and see if I can make them.

http://www.theartfulcrafter.com/ribbon-bird.html

Hope it works for everyone! 

Jan in Co


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

OOOOooooo. that kind of bird weaving. I found a Palm weaving (the tree, NOT your hand) that has a number of things (including that bird) that would be suitable for ribbon, too. 
http://www2.jsonline.com/lifestyle/people/apr00/palm041600.asp

*it's a Christian blog, so don't freak out if religion bothers you. The instructions are great  birds, fish, crosses, strange looking things, roses...


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks, for the patterns.My nephew is bird crazy so guess I'll make this for him for Christmas gift.Or maybe birthday-It's sooner.


----------

